# New Long and McQuade site



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Bit of a sh!t show right now. Rife with errors. But it looks like it will be a big improvement when they get it sorted out. 

http://www.longandmcquade.com/


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

..................


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

cool. They have a LONG way to go with it. Maybe, just maybe, they'll get into the 20th century (21st is a bit too much to hope for I think) with their marketing.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

It's about freakin time!

_While_ looking at a Danelectro pedal on the site I did a search to see what other danelectro products they had. The result: result not found! 

Hope they get the bugs out

TG


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

hardly worth going there if you're looking for a guitar. It appears they only carry one Ibanez and two Epis.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> It's about freakin time!


+1 on that .....


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, I have to put this out there... but does anybody really care about L&M? Personally, I think they're a bunch of shysters (spelling), at least from my experiences with them at multiple stores.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dwagar said:


> hardly worth going there if you're looking for a guitar. It appears they only carry one Ibanez and two Epis.


Don...this made my evening...can't stop laughin'...Thanks:food-smiley-004:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

lyric girl said:


> Ok, I have to put this out there... but does anybody really care about L&M? Personally, I think they're a bunch of shysters (spelling), at least from my experiences with them at multiple stores.


I don't particularly "care" about L&M, but it's on my route to and from work, so I stop in there quite a bit. Plus, with big-time buying power, their prices are usually among the lowest. At the very least, it's a good place to go to compare amps or guitars, even if you do end up buying elsewhere. FWIW, I've always had good dealings with them.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

lyric girl said:


> Ok, I have to put this out there... but does anybody really care about L&M? Personally, I think they're a bunch of shysters (spelling), at least from my experiences with them at multiple stores.


I've never had a problem with the downtown store. I've rented, bought a used guitar and a Vox ToneLab LE - also strings, picks etc. Maybe because I'm older (and male), and I can be a bit of a walking encyclopedia when it comes to some guitar and accessory info.

I found the people over at keyboards very easy when I bought the wrong item, returned and then wrote the wrong name down for a Midi to USB adapter - they found my mistake and showed me the right item.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Once upon a time there was a space of a few blocks that contained L&M plus Mother's and a variety of other stores that came & went. At that time I spent more time & money there. (They had the best string prices for starters--and I bought my S&P 12 string there.)

Now they're 2 blocks away from St John's--but it's not the same.
It's harder to get to, and there's a lot more traffic.

But I still drop by every now & then.
Maybe one of their employees will "make me" try out an expensive guitar--even if I tell him I'm not going to buy it.

As for the site--this one looks like it has some potential.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> Ok, I have to put this out there... but does anybody really care about L&M? Personally, I think they're a bunch of shysters (spelling), at least from my experiences with them at multiple stores.


Sorry to hear that. I've almost always had no trouble with L&M, and the only time I did have trouble, they made it right eventually. They get a lot of my money at the Stratford store. It's not Elderly (www.elderly.com), but what else is?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I normally have good dealings with the downtown Toronto L&M store... though I do seem to recall getting into a discussion with two employees on killing chickens :confused-smiley-010 Probably not the best sales approach but it was a refreshing break from the usual "can i help you with anything" that most sales associates hit you with

The site looks much better but I have to wonder why they would bother putting it up with so little actual content


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I've never had a problem with the downtown store. I've rented, bought a used guitar and a Vox ToneLab LE - also strings, picks etc. Maybe because I'm older (and male), and I can be a bit of a walking encyclopedia when it comes to some guitar and accessory info.
> 
> I found the people over at keyboards very easy when I bought the wrong item, returned and then wrote the wrong name down for a Midi to USB adapter - they found my mistake and showed me the right item.


Robert,

Just curious how you know that you're older than me and saying that you get better service because you're a guy is sexist.

Quite frankly, the downtown Toronto store is great. I pretty much fell off the L&M bandwagon this fall when I went to order my Ric and L&M was gonna charge me about $75 less than list. NOT!

I have had other run ins and I know tons of folks who concur.

PS Also forgot to mention the used (I would imagine rented) Rickenbacker bass they were selling at full pop. How do I know it was used, Ric does not ship their basses with round strings is how, as it chews the hell out of the fret board.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I've always had real good dealings with the Calgary store. I liked the old store better too (as Zontar mentioned). Because of the new location, I go there less often.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

i've never had any issues with L&M. i've been dealing with them for 13 years across two cities. but i only deal with a couple of guys so they've been good to me.

i don't even know where the new mother's location is though i, too, used to go there a bit when it was on 17th.

the other shops i've experienced nothing but terrible prices and rudeness.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

The L&M in Edmonton used to be a really good shop but they lost some key people. Also the guitar tech downstairs is a pothead stoner who put a freakin' scratch on my Les Paul a couple of years ago. As far as i know he's still there. He was very apologetic about it at the time and the store manager asked me what he could do to make it up to me but the damage was done. What could I have asked for? What would make me forget about the scratch? I simply told him I wouldn't be spending as much money in his store anymore and I haven't.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

exhausted said:


> i don't even know where the new mother's location is though i, too, used to go there a bit when it was on 17th.


It's in behind where Ikea used to be.  

My Iceman & Les Paul came from Mother's back on 17th--The Iceman when they were down a few doors from the corner, and the Les Paul when they were on the corner.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

The site this replaced had to be the worst music store website ever. Strange for such a big company, that they had a website with no info on what they sold. 

This one, well, we will see. It's new, and it will take a while to type everything in the database, add images etc, though I couldn't help but notice that they already had several things mis-sorted.

At least they have stuff listed that they are selling. L&M just moved here, they had their grand opening on Saturday, so all the big wigs were there. I don't think any of them actually play any instruments from the looks of them, they just stood around and tried to look important. Got to talk to a couple music company reps though. 

As usual, they didn't plan it out properly, they only got a 20 cup container of coffee from Tims, ran out of free stuff within minutes etc, but it was nice. Lots of people, music, and it's so nice to have at least some selection here. (But, still pretty useless, I have been trying to find a Black surround ring to replace a cracked MIJ ring, of course not, in fact, no one has it here. You would think stores would stock a plastic, easy to break replacement part that's ONLY on 60 % of all guitars produced. Welcome to Abbotsford...) The wall of guitars looked impressive, until you see they are really the exact same thing everyone else sells, other than Stagg and Godin.

They had NiB PRS SE soapbars for 299! Man, wish I had the money for that.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

shiva said:


> (But, still pretty useless, I have been trying to find a Black surround ring to replace a cracked MIJ ring, of course not, in fact, no one has it here. You would think stores would stock a plastic, easy to break replacement part that's ONLY on 60 % of all guitars produced. Welcome to Abbotsford...)


Same thing here--believe it or not.

Even worse--try finding one for a late 70's Ibanez--they're a different size--even online I can't find one.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

zontar said:


> Same thing here--believe it or not.
> 
> Even worse--try finding one for a late 70's Ibanez--they're a different size--even online I can't find one.


That sounds like the kind of challenge I enjoy. If you want to send me pics, dimensions, and as much info as you can I'll dig through some catalogues and call our Ibanez rep.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

No kidding. You know I couldn't find Bass Machineheads here for 6 months before someone finally bought them in? Nearly all my parts I have to get off of ebay, it's that bad. With L&M here, maybe we will start getting stuff.

The odd thing is the L&M here must have at least 40 packs of bridge nuts, something that 99.9% of the guitar players would not be interested in. Very weird...

My Memphis project was made in the Ibanez factory, so I understand your problem. Oddly enough, I found another Memphis owner, who was changing to cream from black, so I may end up with those. I just glued my cracked ring together in the meanwhile, and looks better at least. 

I won't even start about Ibanez parts, I have 2 of their guitars... grr. But, if you are talking to the Ibanez rep, I do need a knob for my speed input for my vintage Bi-mode chorus (Model BCL) as their knobs are a bit weird and almost impossible to find a match for. Great pedal though.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Who else's browser got thrown into an infinite loop until Javascript was shutoff at that horrible website


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Mooh said:


> It's not Elderly (www.elderly.com), but what else is?


Good point, but there is 12th fret and maybe njams.
Anyone have much to say about Capsule?

It would sure be nice to see a few more Canadian music stores with web sites that have been updated since 1992, that are more than just a bunch of Marshall and Fender logos linked to the respective sites. Although why they would put that site up live without serious testing is beyond me (I used to do that kind of thing, and we had a well-documented process for testing). That site is like a quick mock up so your management can show their managers on a Friday afternoon and you have to make sure they stick to the script and don't click any of the dead links.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Good point, but there is 12th fret and maybe njams.
> Anyone have much to say about Capsule?
> 
> It would sure be nice to see a few more Canadian music stores with web sites that have been updated since 1992, that are more than just a bunch of Marshall and Fender logos linked to the respective sites. Although why they would put that site up live without serious testing is beyond me (I used to do that kind of thing, and we had a well-documented process for testing). That site is like a quick mock up so your management can show their managers on a Friday afternoon and you have to make sure they stick to the script and don't click any of the dead links.


Yeah, does look like it was slapped together over a few days. 

I have 10 years of running websites and forums, as well as design and content management, so I know how important it is to do proper planning before you start building a site. I use to run a very large file and content site, and I already can see they may run into problems with site structure if they add a large amount of items. Navigation could be especially tough, and as it's setup, it really doesn't do a good job of selling a product, for a commercial site. It's kind of drab really, not very appealing visually.

Why do companies still insist on having a website in a resolution that nobody has used in years, with a fixed width on top of it? It's not hard to make a fluid width site. Geez, that always bugs me.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

You know I cannot believe a company like L&M has such a low budget website. I don't shop for gear there, but they usually have a great selection of baubles and books. My fav is....

www.theartsmusicstore.com

it's worth the drive to Newmarket. Just a HUGE selection of all ranges of acoustics.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Good point, but there is 12th fret and maybe njams.
> Anyone have much to say about Capsule?
> 
> It would sure be nice to see a few more Canadian music stores with web sites that have been updated since 1992, that are more than just a bunch of Marshall and Fender logos linked to the respective sites. Although why they would put that site up live without serious testing is beyond me (I used to do that kind of thing, and we had a well-documented process for testing). That site is like a quick mock up so your management can show their managers on a Friday afternoon and you have to make sure they stick to the script and don't click any of the dead links.


I love The 12th Fret (I visit their site every day and love the store), but for size and selection (at least the times I've been there) it's got nothing on Elderly. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I love The 12th Fret (I visit their site every day and love the store), but for size and selection (at least the times I've been there) it's got nothing on Elderly.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I check the 12th Fret site daily too. Their used page is great, but I wish they would give me the option of filtering out what has already been sold on their new stock page. I understand that they want customers to see what they can get for them, but it makes it nearly impossible to figure out what their actual stock looks like.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

L & M just opened in St John's. They bought out Musicstop and Provincial music, and took their staff with them. The new store is very nice.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> You know I cannot believe a company like L&M has such a low budget website. I don't shop for gear there, but they usually have a great selection of baubles and books. My fav is....
> 
> www.theartsmusicstore.com
> 
> it's worth the drive to Newmarket. Just a HUGE selection of all ranges of acoustics.


Very nice shop and a really worthwhile web site. When I was looking for my first acoustic last spring, I found their web site very helpful.

I will be making the pilgrimage there this weekend.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I love The 12th Fret (I visit their site every day and love the store), but for size and selection (at least the times I've been there) it's got nothing on Elderly.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Absolutely agree, but of course, you're paying US$ at Elderly.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

lyric girl said:


> Robert,
> 
> Just curious how you know that you're older than me and saying that you get better service because you're a guy is sexist.


I was insinuating that the staff at L&M could be sexist.

You noted how old you were when John Lennon was shot. I was a bit older. I have a memory for insignificant bits of information.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I was insinuating that the staff at L&M could be sexist.
> 
> I would completely agree with that remark and not Only L&M. The only time I get GREAT service is if I'm in my gear carrying a Motorcycle helmet.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Robert1950 said:
> 
> 
> > I was insinuating that the staff at L&M could be sexist.
> ...


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I was insinuating that the staff at L&M could be sexist.
> 
> You noted how old you were when John Lennon was shot. I was a bit older. I have a memory for insignificant bits of information.


Robert,

I apologize. And yes, didn't you know that women know nothing about gear. Not meaning to blow my own horn here, but I was educated in guitars (thanks to an older brother), long before I ever bought an axe of my own.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

God help any sexist music store staff if they encounter my bride. She's not a player, but not only can she smell attitude and stupidity, she has lived with an obsessive compulsive player for 25 years (me) and works as my teaching business office manager. That, and she worked retail and banking for years. I love when she whispers to me, "that moron hasn't a clue", when some store clerk spews the usual BS. Doesn't happen at the Stratford L&M, but sure has elsewhere.

As for the L&M site. They were shooting themselves in the foot with that old site. It was just a useless liability that turned more people away than it attracted. If they paid someone for it, they were ripped off.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> That sounds like the kind of challenge I enjoy. If you want to send me pics, dimensions, and as much info as you can I'll dig through some catalogues and call our Ibanez rep.


I took some measurements.
The outside of the ring is 9 cm x 4.5 cm (or about 3 9/16" x 1 3/4")
The mounting screws are practically right in the corners.
It's one of the 3 screw height adjustment set ups.
The one on the treble side is the single one-right in the middle of that side of the ring.
The ones on the bass side are anout 1.2 cm from the top & bottom edges & .5 cm from the side.
The height of the ring is .3 cm on the neck side & .4 on the other side.
That's the least important measurement though. The ring could easily be a bit higher or lower

The pickup is an Ibanez Super 80--the cover is 3.6 cm x 6.9 cm--so the hole in the mounting ring should be just slightly larger.

the problem is one of the corners is cracked--the ring still stays on--but the crack is growing--and eventually I'm concerned it won't do it's job. 

(Something was dropped on it years ago--I don't even remember what. There was no ding in the guitar body--only the ring got hit.

I'm considering getting some darker wood that would match the top & making my own replacements.

I'll try & get a picture or two, but it's a normal looking pickup ring. And I have a very strong preference for black rings.

Thanks.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll print that out and take it to work with me. I'm only in the store 3 days a week but it doesn't sound like you're in a hurry. I'll let you know if I find anything.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Correct, no hurry--the ring still is attached.
but I do want to be prepared for when it fails--or better--to replace it before it does.

Thanks.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Axe has a pretty good site. 
http://www.axemusic.com

One thing I'd like to see from L&M is a listing of their used gear, across Canada. When I was looking for a used Les Paul 59 Reissue, I asked at the Calgary store, they had one coming back from Gibson, they wanted $4500 for it. I asked if there were any others at their other stores, got a blank stare.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The site should be named Long and McNOT as it's pretty much useless. Why would a company put up something like this that would actually have a negative effect on their company image. I would not be happy with the person who made this decision if if were my business.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They should have kept the old site going until they had the new one fully up and running.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

yes.......I just checked the site "fully" and man what a big mistake....given that this is an important retail season........Jeff Long must be out of town.........at least they are showing prices now


----------

